

Physicists explain 'gravity-defying' chain trick - paddy_m
http://www.nature.com/news/physicists-explain-gravity-defying-chain-trick-1.14523

======
leephillips
Watch the movie: it's a fascinating physical phenomenon, and one that would be
easy to reproduce at home.

